
Show HN: Dude PA – Personal assistant based on the command line - manparvesh
https://github.com/dude-pa/dude
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
manparvesh
Hi, I don't understand. This is a 'Show HN'

~~~
brudgers
Sometimes, I am an idiot.

------
manparvesh
Hi all, This is a side project I have been working on since a few months.
Since I am fairly new to production level programming, I would be very
thankful if you could critique the project by giving advice related to coding
practices, feature suggestions, or anything else you think is necessary.

------
bradknowles
I might be willing to take a closer look at it, if this wasn't named "dude".

Dude, do you even?

~~~
manparvesh
Haha, I'll keep this in mind the next time I implement an idea.

